
List of Samsung Devices Getting Android Nougat Update - thewise
http://thewise.in/samsung-device-getting-android-nougat-update/
======
StreakyCobra
I bought 3½ years ago the (quite expensive) Samsung Galaxy Note 3. I bought it
for three reasons: 1) It was a mainstream phone, so geek/hackers will buy and
use it; 2) It is possible to change the battery; and 3) It has good specs.

I couldn't be more happy with this choice today, as:

1) Thanks to some passionate people [1] who are spending their time to port
new Android versions to it, I already have Android Nougat on my phone, before
most other devices on the market. Quite impressive for a 3½ old phone to still
have geek/hackers working on it.

2) Thanks to the replaceable battery, I just got my phone a new youth. 48h of
uptime easily, up to 72h if I don't use it too much.

3) I paid the price for the specs back in the time, but 3½ years after this
phone run really smoothly without any noticeable slowness.

If I clean the screen, you will swear that this is a brand new phone: no marks
(even if I stopped using a case 1 year ago), a more recent Android version
than most of the phones sold today, a good battery life, running a smooth
interface without any glitches even on the most demanding apps/videos and
having all the features that are built in phone nowadays (NFC, IR, GPS,
Accelerometers, Compass, Camera, Sound, LEDs), you can even consider that it
has more than them thanks to the stylus and "wacom" screen that are just
amazing.

I think I love my phone, let's hope that will continue!

All this to say that even if your phone is not going to have the Nougat
update, if you are nerdy enough you can look on xda-developers to see if
someone has ported it to your phone, who knows?!

[1] [https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-
note-3/general/rom-c...](https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-
note-3/general/rom-cm14-1-christer12-unofficial-cm14-1-t3501138)

